# [Fri 24th Feb 2017] Time Tunnel - Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B, 60s Beat (London)



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2017)

TIME TUNNEL is BACK….

After a year long break we return to bring you the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s Beat at the Hand in Hand, New Park Road, Brixton; & it’s FREE ENTRY FOR ALL.

DJs Boy About Town, Liam Curtin, Sean Bright and Nanker Phelge come with a fully loaded rattlebag of the greatest music and we plan to cure you all of the post Brexit/post Trump blues…

This is NOT a revolution, this IS 45 Revolutions per minute, and we are gonna shake it down!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh, you're at the Hand in Hand! I can't make the night, but do tell us how it went.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh, you're at the Hand in Hand! I can't make the night, but do tell us how it went.



Yeah, they have someone in to manage their events for them now and they came to us (which is always nice).....

......not much gear there though....so gotta take our own....which is a pain, but it will be proper old school Time Tunnel with Time Tunnel gear!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, they have someone in to manage their events for them now and they came to us (which is always nice).....
> 
> ......not much gear there though....so gotta take our own....which is a pain, but it will be proper old school Time Tunnel with Time Tunnel gear!


I hope the venue does well although it is a bit out of the way. We've lost so many venues recently: Grosvenor, Canterbury, Kaff etc..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2017)

They've been having some banging nights in there by all accounts....(going to the wee small hours!)

I'm guessing if people are willing to get up to the windmill, they could make the few minutes more up the road....

We'll see, I suppose.

We've been booked for the year....but if it ain't happening we'll try find somewhere else....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 17, 2017)

One week to go...


----------

